# J. S. Bach ~ Musical Patterns



## Charles (Jul 13, 2005)

> Quite aside from the sound of Bach's music there is the *beauty in the patterns* that the fingers must make on the keys to produce the sounds. It is a pleasure in itself to shape the fingers into the flowing geometric figures called for. Discovering these patterns, this fresh kaleidoscope of new-born forms, produces a deep inner delight for me at my piano.


Spotted on a blog: Monk's Progress ~


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone, somewhere said _'Music is work at play'_ - for me that is a quintessential connection that must be made to play any music, really, but especially J.S. Bach. I heartily agree and like this post.



Charles said:


> Spotted on a blog: Monk's Progress ~


----------

